# Windows 2000 Stuck in 16 colors



## Haylei (Aug 24, 2008)

My Windows 2000 has been stuck in 16 colors ever since I got a virus and had to reboot my whole computer, which was months ago. I have been searching Google to see if anyone else has the same problem, and I saw many, but I still cannot find a way to fix it.
I recently downloaded Everest and here's my summary:
Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 4
DirectX 4.07.00.0700 (DirectX 7.0)
Computer Name HAY-84A77C12099
User Name hay

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE, 1000 MHz (7.5 x 133)
Motherboard Name Dell OptiPlex GX150
Motherboard Chipset Intel Solano i815E
System Memory 253 MB (SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (11/07/01)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel i752
3D Accelerator Intel i752

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801BA ICH2X - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD200BB-75DEA0 (18 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148C (48x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 19061 MB (15284 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (192.168.1.101)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801BA ICH2X - USB Controller 1 [B-0]
USB1 Controller  Intel 82801BA ICH2X - USB Controller 2 [B-0]


Thanks for the help in advance. :smile:


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hello hay,

Video Adapter Intel i752 was never put in production.

the rest of the data tells me it's probably a 82800 series grahics chip.

so, lets get the right drivers for your system first, then we can fix the problem.

download this utility from intel, it identifies the chipset.
Intel® Chipset Identification Utility

simply, click the file after download a dialogue box will appear. write down the info and post it here.

with that info i can then post links to the drivers you will need.


----------



## Haylei (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay, I got it.
Chipset
Detected Chipset: Intel(R) 815 chipset family

Chipset Components
Memory Controller: 82815EG
I/O Controller: 8281BA (ICH2)
Integrated Graphics: Intel(R) 82815 graphics controller

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

okay, we're in business.

It's standard practice to first install the mobo chipset drivers then install the individual device drivers (video, sound, etc...) that way the OS (operating system ie: windows) has the right information for compatibility and use-when windows is first installed. Since you didn't have the Intel drivers then, we'll do that now.

Win 2000 intel 82815 Downloads (2 files)
*800 Series Chipsets-INF Update Utility* 
(INF Update Utility informs the operating system how to properly configure the chipset for specific functionality, such as AGP, USB, Core PCI, and ISAPNP services.)

*82815 Graphics Controller*
(driver for 82815 graphics controller)
-------------------------------------------
Driver install instructions:
Step 1: Install the Intel Chipset INF Update Utility. (click the file *infinst_enu.exe*)
Step 2: *Reboot*
Step 3: Install graphics driver (click the file *win2k_xpe67.exe*)
Step 4: *Reboot*

Set your desktop colors and size. (Start-Settings-Control Panel-Display-Settings[tab])

Tip: copy these files and instructions to a floppy for safe keeping, if it happens again in future you will only need do the graphics driver.


----------



## Haylei (Aug 24, 2008)

Installed it all and now it's fixed!
Thank you!


----------



## Niklas T. (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, so my windows 2000 (Desingned for xp) has 16colors. What do i have to do?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Niklas T. said:


> OK, so my windows 2000 (Desingned for xp) has 16colors. What do i have to do?


In the fugure, start a new thread instead of reviving an old one.

You have to download the display drivers. What is the brand and model of your graphics card? If you don't know, what is the brand and model of your computer?


----------

